# 1.8t mk4 oil type & filter quick question



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

So I have searched around already and have gotten some good info but just wanted to ask a quick question about doing an oil change.

I recently got a 01 mk4 1.8t golf and now is due for an oil change. I see the last owner put in 5w 30 synthetic oil from a local shop. Not sure what brand was used but after searching around I see most people recommend Mobil1 or RP. 

1. Can anybody chime in and say what brand they prefer?

I also read that some folks are installing a 1.8t passat oil filter because it is larger.

2. Can anybody recommend an oil filter type or does that real matter as long as its for a 1.8t.

I figured I just wanted to change the oil myself and try to save some money!


Also an GIAC chip has been installed.


Thanks and any thoughts or other links would be great!


----------



## nextgenxx (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I guess I should have done a little more looking under the good first before posting my questions. So I popped the hood and found that I had a Mann w719/30 oil filter, called Napa auto parts and they had it in stock! 

Then just picked up some Mobil1 5w 30 (damn synthetic oil prices $!) 

Now time for a memorial weekend oil change!


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You should use the Mobil 1/0w-40, which meets the VW 502.00 oil specification. The 5w-30 is too thin to meet this specification.

TS


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TooSlick said:


> You should use the Mobil 1/0w-40, which meets the VW 502.00 oil specification. The 5w-30 is too thin to meet this specification.
> 
> TS


Yes, Mobil 1 0w40 is fine.

But.. there are oils that are 5w30 and even 0w30 (which includes German Castrol 0w30) that have VW 502.00 certification.


----------

